# Hello TAM I'm super bored



## OptimisticWriter (Dec 16, 2017)

This is new and it's been decades since I've done this whole ''introduce and talk about yourself'' activity. 

I'm a 30 year-old Peruvian woman working from home as an English-Spanish translation and extremely bored at this moment. Things I keep wishing for are taking long to get accomplished. I know some French as well too and working on improving my accent and fluency at it.

I used to live in Miami, Fl long ago. I've been in my country for years due to reasons out of my control (not by choice) and seriously dying to return back.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Ola or Bonjour, you pick.


----------



## OptimisticWriter (Dec 16, 2017)

Bonjour sokillme
Merci pour votre reponse.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

sokillme said:


> Ola or Bonjour, you pick.


I read that as you prick!
I thought to myself he’s kinda touchy today.
I know a little Gaelic so cead mile failte a chara.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* Guten tag, mein fraulein! 

That’s about all of the undergraduate “Deutsch” that l learned eons ago back in college!

The equivalent translation would undoubtedly have to be,  Hello, you good lookin’ heifer,  all in my naturally best, native East Texas accent!
*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@OptimisticWriter ;

You will need to find another forum. The posters on TAM do not appreciate you coming here to make up stories and play games with us.

Folks, person ha other accounts that were banned as troll accounts. And she has some of her "writing" on other forums.

dragonfly92 & Caligirlxoxo


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...just-broke-off-our-engagement-i-lost-all.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...i-cheated-but-its-been-10-months-already.html




http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/350914-posting-guidelines-forum-rules-2017-a.html


----------

